

Microsoft Sued Over ‘Mafia-Like’ Anti-Piracy Raid - vy8vWJlco
http://torrentfreak.com/microsoft-sued-over-mafia-like-anti-piracy-raid-120621/

======
Paul12345534
Don't want to face "mafia" tactics? Don't pirate software.

I admit I've used a few cracked programs for fun and personal use in the
past.... but ANYTHING for business/profit use, I buy proper licenses.

